# Cannot install Company of Heroes on my PC



## Mikey3213 (Oct 12, 2006)

I just bought "company of heroes" and it won't load onto my computer. I know very little about computers, so I'm not sure what to do at this point. I think it's because I don't have a DVD ROM drive on my PC. I have a compaq 7500 with Windows XP. If anyone could help walk me through the process that would be great.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the game on CD or DVD?

Does your computer meet the system requirements for the game?


----------



## Mikey3213 (Oct 12, 2006)

It's a PC DVD. Other than not having a DVD ROM , I'm sure that it fits the necessary requirements


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need a DVD drive, it won't work in a CD drive.


----------



## Mikey3213 (Oct 12, 2006)

Is it possible to download a DVD drive , or is it something I need to buy and physically install?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's a physical device that looks the same as your CD drive. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer?


----------



## Mikey3213 (Oct 12, 2006)

i have a desktop pc


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

OK, you'll need to buy a DVD drive and install it into a spare bay in your desktop if you want to play DVD games. Follow the instructions in the link below or take it to a PC shop and they will fit it for you.

*http://www.computer-customizing-guide.com/install-a-cd-rom.html*


----------



## Mikey3213 (Oct 12, 2006)

Awesome , I'll do that . Thank you for your help Koala


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Is the computer a 7500 or the monitor? I am looking up system specs of the 7500 and I found specs for 7594 and they will not support Company of Heroes by a long shot! I'm assuming your 7500 is even less capable.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

regarding to this :
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/bpb12314.pdf

there is no way your computer will support company of heroes even if you get a DVD drive, you would have to upgrade video card,ram processor propably harddrive space so basically everything.

i hope you didnt get confused with the monitor as there is a compaq s7500 monitor.

if the 7500 is really your computer i would recommend upgrading and buying a new computer from a company like hp etc. usually quality systems can be had for around 500 to 700 bucks.


----------

